# Rehoming my cat



## Michen (30 July 2022)

I am so sad to have to but, as tempting as it is, I don't think relocating my outdoorsy cat to the states is the right thing for him- although he seems to spend most of his time snoozing on the sofa these days, but he does like to roam about when the weather is good. I have spoken with a few people over there and done as much research as I can and cats pooing in your neighbours garden isn't really acceptable, plus there are a number of things out there to eat them! Basically unless you are rural (which I won't be), people keep their cats inside. Although he only really bothers to go out now in spring/summer/autumn I just don't think it's fair on him.

I am gutted though, him and the dog are best friends. Maybe I am over thinking the above? I guess he could hang out in the garden with us/the dog and I could see if he can be convinced that that's enough but... He's so affectionate and the minute the dog and I are outside he's out with us too.

My other query! My lovely neighbours who are 200 metres away have offered to have him. This seems like a lovely option BUT he is an incessent little thing and when the window isn't open for him to come and go as he pleases, in winter he will quite literally jump up and hang from the window frame meowing through it until he's let in. I'm worried the poor unsuspecting tenants will basically end up with a cat! Would he just take himself home, even if his "family" have gone, or do you think it's easy enough to convince a cat of a new home even if it is very close to the old one? They also have a male cat themselves but as far as we know they don't seem to scrap.

Argh I can't bear the thought of splitting him and the dog up, maybe I should just take him?

Answers on a postcard please!


----------



## Cortez (30 July 2022)

Lots of people in the States have free roaming cats, don't see why you can't take him?


----------



## CanteringCarrot (30 July 2022)

Just take him! Especially after seeing that last photo.

Mine was never really an outdoors cat so I suppose it's easier with mine. He wanders outside with me when I'm gardening and whatnot or goes onto the balcony but doesn't have much desire to be out there alone. 

If he already spends most of his time indoors maybe the transition will be a bit easier? You could also leash train him 😅

When I was younger we had a cat (in the US) but she stayed indoors because we had too many coyotes around. I know some people think housecat life is terrible, but idk, I tried to give this one a more free lifestyle but he has no interest.

Having an indoor/outdoor cat is possible in some areas, depends on your exact neighborhood.


----------



## Michen (30 July 2022)

Cortez said:



			Lots of people in the States have free roaming cats, don't see why you can't take him?
		
Click to expand...

Well I spoke with a few people in the Denver area and they said it was really uncommon? The kind of house I'd be in would be a suburb, so fairly tightly compact house. Apparently it's considered anti social for your cat to roam around but also dangerous.. I know some states ban them being free roaming completely (not Colorado)


----------



## Michen (30 July 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Just take him! Especially after seeing that last photo.

Mine was never really an outdoors cat so I suppose it's easier with mine. He wanders outside with me when I'm gardening and whatnot or goes onto the balcony but doesn't have much desire to be out there alone.

If he already spends most of his time indoors maybe the transition will be a bit easier? You could also leash train him 😅

When I was younger we had a cat (in the US) but she stayed indoors because we had too many coyotes around. I know some people think housecat life is terrible, but idk, I tried to give this one a more free lifestyle but he has no interest.

Having an indoor/outdoor cat is possible in some areas, depends on your exact neighborhood.
		
Click to expand...

He does like going outside overnight though... I don't know how many hours for but he's often out most of the night in the summer and I know he goes quite far as someone a mile away facebook posted a photo of him in their house!

Ahh maybe I should just take him.. would be nice for the dog too


----------



## Michen (30 July 2022)

I guess the other thing to consider is he will have to go "somewhere" for at least 3 months (and he can't go where the dog is). I won't be able to ship him straight away as need to find house etc, so I intend to fly back in December to get Pepper!


----------



## julesjoy (30 July 2022)

Could you cat proof the garden of your new place? I'm not too far from you and would have him, although i have 3 other cats already, and I'm not sure I could convince my partner 😂


----------



## Michen (30 July 2022)

julesjoy said:



			Could you cat proof the garden of your new place? I'm not too far from you and would have him, although i have 3 other cats already, and I'm not sure I could convince my partner 😂
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so, it's going to be a rental.. and I as much as I love him I'm not sure I'm up for spending so much ££££! 

That's the other thing, he's always lived alone.. is it fairly easy to convince a cat to share his house lol. He is the boss of us all hear and anyone who enters!


----------



## Michen (30 July 2022)

Basically I'm seeing a lot of threads like this https://www.city-data.com/forum/denver/565264-coyotes-our-outdoor-cat.html

about keeping cats outdoors in Denver. As well as stories of cats being trapped by annoyed neighbours who don't want them in their garden.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (30 July 2022)

I think he'd possibly transition to living at your neighbors, especially if they feed him. The new tenants might be ok with a cat that comes with the house? 😅

Our cat and dog are coming with us directly. Our temporary living accommodations/hotels on both sides allow pets, and then once we find a house then they'll move with us into the house.

The cat got a little weird at our last temporary living accommodation during our last move and hid himself in some odd space behind a kitchen cabinet and I thought he was lost but otherwise he handled the move well enough 🤣


----------



## CanteringCarrot (30 July 2022)

Michen said:



			Basically I'm seeing a lot of threads like this https://www.city-data.com/forum/denver/565264-coyotes-our-outdoor-cat.html

about keeping cats outdoors in Denver. As well as stories of cats being trapped by annoyed neighbours who don't want them in their garden.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, coyotes. The exact reason why we never had an outdoor cat in the US.


----------



## Michen (30 July 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I think he'd possibly transition to living at your neighbors, especially if they feed him. The new tenants might be ok with a cat that comes with the house? 😅

Our cat and dog are coming with us directly. Our temporary living accommodations/hotels on both sides allow pets, and then once we find a house then they'll move with us into the house.

The cat got a little weird at our last temporary living accommodation during our last move and hid himself in some odd space behind a kitchen cabinet and I thought he was lost but otherwise he handled the move well enough 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yep I just can't do that. I'm going to be spending the first few months basically living in airports, the thought of trying to add cat care into the mix straight away- no way! 

New tenants may find him endearing haha.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (30 July 2022)

Michen said:



			Yep I just can't do that. I'm going to be spending the first few months basically living in airports, the thought of trying to add cat care into the mix straight away- no way!

New tenants may find him endearing haha.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I will say it's easier because there are 2 of us. OH can run around like a madman settling into his new job/position and go away for training and whatnot and I can basically stay in place (WFH). So that makes it easier. 

Could he do a trial with the neighbors and I'd it doesn't work then you get him when you get your dog? But idk, it's sort of a long time.


----------



## Michen (30 July 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Yeah, I will say it's easier because there are 2 of us. OH can run around like a madman settling into his new job/position and go away for training and whatnot and I can basically stay in place (WFH). So that makes it easier.

Could he do a trial with the neighbors and I'd it doesn't work then you get him when you get your dog? But idk, it's sort of a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah potentially could do that.. they would be relaxed about it if I wanted to take him back. I just don't think him being an outdoor cat in Denver is an option. Who'd have thought the horses and dogs would be less complicated!


----------



## PapaverFollis (30 July 2022)

You're moving to the states? 😱 missed that one!


----------



## Michen (30 July 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			You're moving to the states? 😱 missed that one!
		
Click to expand...

Potentially/hopefully- visa dependent!


----------



## twiggy2 (30 July 2022)

Could the neighbours take him now and you just not let him in the house at all and see if he stops coming after a few months?
Won't be easy but at least the cat would be sorted before you go.


----------



## PapaverFollis (30 July 2022)

Wow! Very good luck with it!

I think I would give the neighbours taking the cat a go.  Staying in his own patch is probably the better option for a cat?  I don't think I'd want to relocate a cat to coyote country either.


----------



## Michen (30 July 2022)

twiggy2 said:



			Could the neighbours take him now and you just not let him in the house at all and see if he stops coming after a few months?
Won't be easy but at least the cat would be sorted before you go.
		
Click to expand...

I could but I think us being here won't really work, he is just a wall away. He knows when my car and when I've got home and comes running out of the woods! I think it would be less confusing if me/dog were gone.


----------



## Michen (30 July 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Wow! Very good luck with it!

I think I would give the neighbours taking the cat a go.  Staying in his own patch is probably the better option for a cat?  I don't think I'd want to relocate a cat to coyote country either.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Very exciting if it happens. Hope Boggle won't mind his new life


----------



## SEL (30 July 2022)

I wouldn't take the cat. My boss in Australia spent £££ taking the cat and the poor thing was so miserable and out of her comfort zone they then paid £££ to send her back to live with UK family.

I'd try the neighbours. At least if your tenants find themselves with a visitor then the real home is just a few steps away. Cats tend to choose their owners anyway. 

I left mine with my parents when I went to Australia and never got him back - my mum lost her two elderly ones in quick succession and didn't want to lose him too. He lived until 22 and always knew I was his human when I visited them, but was more than happy to rearrange my parents lives to suit him.

You're still going to post on here hopefully!!


----------



## Caol Ila (30 July 2022)

We had indoor/outdoor cats growing up in Boulder. My parents live in suburbia. Plenty of cats roamed their neighborhood. You took the risks, though. We had one killed by a raccoon, another attacked, and mountain lions and coyotes occasionally take a cat. We taught ours to come in at night, which solved a lot of the predator problems.


----------



## julesjoy (30 July 2022)

Ah, they can share with the right mix of temperaments. I already have one who thinks he is king of all he surveys as per The Lion King! We live in the countryside, he surveys a lot. But if you get totally stuck I might be able to help out. Good luck with it all.


----------



## Michen (30 July 2022)

julesjoy said:



			Ah, they can share with the right mix of temperaments. I already have one who thinks he is king of all he surveys as per The Lion King! We live in the countryside, he surveys a lot. But if you get totally stuck I might be able to help out. Good luck with it all.
		
Click to expand...

Thats super kind thank you!!!


----------



## Michen (30 July 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			We had indoor/outdoor cats growing up in Boulder. My parents live in suburbia. Plenty of cats roamed their neighborhood. You took the risks, though. We had one killed by a raccoon, another attacked, and mountain lions and coyotes occasionally take a cat. We taught ours to come in at night, which solved a lot of the predator problems.
		
Click to expand...

That just doesn’t sound very favourable for the cat! As in, my cat. 

I don’t think I’m going to take him. I don’t want to restrict him from his free range lifestyle and I think moving him, realistically, would be for my own benefit but putting him at risk.


----------



## Caol Ila (30 July 2022)

Michen said:



			That just doesn’t sound very favourable for the cat! As in, my cat.

I don’t think I’m going to take him. I don’t want to restrict him from his free range lifestyle and I think moving him, realistically, would be for my own benefit but putting him at risk.
		
Click to expand...

The local cats will know something about avoiding predators - or they won't roam the neighborhood for long. Yours will have no idea, so it probably won't be an easy transition. The neighbor sounds like a good bet!


----------



## silv (30 July 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			You're moving to the states? 😱 missed that one!
		
Click to expand...

Me too! Are you taking your horse, bet there is some amazing hacking over there


----------



## Michen (31 July 2022)

silv said:



			Me too! Are you taking your horse, bet there is some amazing hacking over there
		
Click to expand...

Yes Bog is absolutely coming! And the dog although she will stay here for a few months.


----------

